# Source (original) of "Fine Folk" figures....



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I know there are quite a few places that sell these 1:20.3 figures....

Does anyone know where they come from originally?

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

salut Matt 

The sculptor and caster of the Fine folks figures is called Mike Pflub.  It seem that I saw him post on the 1/20 Yahoo list.    I don't think he has a website.

Gaétan


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Source (original) of "Fine Folk" figures....*

Mike's web site seems under construction but you can search on "Mike's Backshop" or find his ad in Garden Railways. I didn't know he originated the folks; He's done a number of battery conversions with Reeds and Airwire systems for me. He's a top notch craftsman!


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Source (original) of "Fine Folk" figures....*

Mike is not the sculptor. Mike purchased the line from the originators and used the original sculptor to expand the offerings. However, that sculptor is no longer available, and the fine folk figures have gotten a bit harder to get. Plans are on hold a bit for now.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Source (original) of "Fine Folk" figures....*

Aha. Ok, thanks.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

*RE: Source (original) of "Fine Folk" figures....*

Mike does all my R/C-battery installations for me and I paint his Fine Folks figures for him when he has a customer requesting a painted figure. Mike tells me that he is negotiating with Ozark Miniatures to cast and sell his Fine Folks. We are waiting to see what happens with those negotiations. 

Tom Rey 
San Diego


----------

